# PS3 Gamertags and game of choice



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm Vocali05 and my GOC is CallOfDuty BlackOps

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## davidjr621 (Jun 6, 2011)

QuScDieIrae or Blazing_Bamf

GOC Online: MW2 and Black Ops
GOC Offline: Infamous and Infamous 2


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm BornLegend8 & GOC is Black Ops.


----------



## HHRLLC (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm HHRLLC & GOC Black Ops.


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

Darkknight122

Online: GTA4 and MW2 (I'm too poor for Black Ops...)

Offline: GTA4, infamous, and little big planet (I have 2 younger sisters who demand playing time)


----------



## Perk27 (Jun 11, 2011)

Perkrip, I don't play much other than black ops

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mines_01 (Jun 10, 2011)

Wrights_2004 i never play if it's on, it's the wife..... playing CoD Black Ops.......


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

otto8881
I usually play Black Ops,Portal 2, Uncharted 2,or Uncharted 3 Beta.


----------



## jlloyd (Jun 11, 2011)

Jlloyd000
Online game black ops or killzone 3


----------



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

I am mdorrett and if it has COD in the title I play it!


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Gamer tag same as my sn here. Blackops hardcore search mostly

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## monkey1911 (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm Monkey_1911 and I play MOH and MW2 for my multiplayer fixes and inFamous and GT5 for my single player fixes.


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

furyswrath - Black Ops


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

greeblattsam


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

Gunthahunta

GOC: SSFIV/AE and BlackOps


----------



## Phoxus (Jun 9, 2011)

badkid11 if I'm ever on....

GOC: Blackops - MWF2


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

ghosteagle1 or L3GACY_CYCLONE 
COD!!!


----------

